# Garnet 2212 cab, $200. Ottawa



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

hey @Frenchy99 








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Its a PA cab.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Don't suppose PA stands for Pretty Awesome does it?!? I have no need for it myself, but an unloaded cab for $200 seems decent enough let alone 2 speakers to sell after you load your own.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Verne said:


> Don't suppose PA stands for Pretty Awesome does it?!? I have no need for it myself, but an unloaded cab for $200 seems decent enough let alone 2 speakers to sell after you load your own.


The cab is just a little less wider then the reg 212 cab. Heads dont fit properly ontop. 

It would be great if converted to an open back cab.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm not interested myself, but would a narrower head like a Traynor yba* fit on top? If so, that could be a good combo.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I'm not interested myself, but would a narrower head like a Traynor yba* fit on top? If so, that could be a good combo.


I dont know, someone should ask him the dimensions. I remember seeing another exactly the same and decided not to get it for a certain reason...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

It would be great to have the dimensions of it. I could build a copy 😋


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

isoneedacoffee said:


> narrower head like a Traynor yba* fit on top?













Frenchy99 said:


> dont know, someone should ask him the dimensions.





Lincoln said:


> It would be great to have the dimensions of it. I could build a copy 😋


 69x42x23cm


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

bzrkrage said:


> 69x42x23cm


Thats the reason I didnt buy it ! A Garnet head would not fit...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Frenchy99 said:


> Thats the reason I didnt buy it ! A Garnet head would not fit...


I see that now. Even though I should have been able to judge the size by looking at the 12" speakers, it didn't register. 
That cab is really small. My head is 19-1/2" wide x 12" deep


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Frenchy99 said:


> Thats the reason I didnt buy it ! A Garnet head would not fit...


when I saw the one i bought on Jiji, I thought it was bigger. tbh, buy, for $40, the speakers are worth it & makes a great extension cab for a SF Champ.


----------

